# Gravity G27Five SS



## macbot3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Picked up an orange G27Five SS last week from Bikes Direct & wanted to post some first impressions. There's a fair bit of info on the 29er version of this bike but not much on the 650.

Bike arrived packaged well & undamaged. Assembly & adjustment was pretty simple. The front disc caliper was very loose on the fork.

It had the same weird bent chain tensioners installed that come on the 29ers, but no others were in the box. Functionally they seemed to hold, but they looked stupid so i removed them and added a drive-side Tuggnut.

The frame build quality is good. Welds are clean and the paint is smooth and even.

The brakes seem ok after some bed in. I've picked up a set of the Clark's pads. I'll swap them and see if there's a noticeable improvement.

I haven't had a chance to get it on any singletrack yet, but have ridden pavement, gravel, grass and some doubletrack. This is my first single speed, so I can't compare it to anything else, but so far the bike is solid, agile, and a whole lot of fun. I'm already hooked on the simplicity and silence of SS.

I posted a few photos here.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

Once you've had a chance to take it on the trails, please let us know how it does. 

Also, if you could measure the BB height, that would be cool, too.  I emailed BD and they were not able to tell me. 

Thanks!


----------



## macbot3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Center of the BB spindle is 11.5 inches off the floor. Is that the dimension you're looking for?


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

macbot3000 said:


> Center of the BB spindle is 11.5 inches off the floor. Is that the dimension you're looking for?


Yes. Thanks much!!


----------



## echefanthony (Aug 9, 2013)

Very nice, I like the orange it looks sharp, btw inside the box comes a set of tensioners that work perfectly and aren't bent like the stock ones, you did get them right?

I Also have to agree with you and say this bike has been a lot of fun. I've been very surprised with the bike.

Good luck and enjoy!!!


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

I ordered one of these about a month ago, received it quickly and found it very easy to assemble and adjust. There was a problem with the rear hub, after some back and forth via email with a rep from Bikesdirect they sent a new wheel. 
I originally bought this bike thinking that I would save up and buy a higher end SS and keep the Gravity as a back up. After riding it a bunch of times I don't feel much need to own a more expensive bike. It has been a blast to ride. I put a lighter seatpost and saddle that I already owned and my own pedals and while it's not a light bike, it's not too heavy either. 
I don't like the small block eight tires at all, I think they are dangerous on corners with any soft stuff and ill-suited to New England singletrack. After two crashes from loss of traction and a fractured pinky I'm going to switch them out for something with a much more aggressive tread, probably Nevegals. 
I think instead of saving up for another bike I will start to swap out parts to shed a little weight, namely a carbon fork and handlebars, which also will give it some more flex in the front. I would also recommend switching the grips to something cushier and more suited to rigid riding. 
Overall, I am very pleased with the bike and you can't beat the price. After riding geared, FS for a long time I am loving the SS rigid and can't imagine riding anything else.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

zdaw73 said:


> I ordered one of these about a month ago, received it quickly and found it very easy to assemble and adjust. There was a problem with the rear hub, after some back and forth via email with a rep from Bikesdirect they sent a new wheel.
> I originally bought this bike thinking that I would save up and buy a higher end SS and keep the Gravity as a back up. After riding it a bunch of times I don't feel much need to own a more expensive bike. It has been a blast to ride. I put a lighter seatpost and saddle that I already owned and my own pedals and while it's not a light bike, it's not too heavy either.
> I don't like the small block eight tires at all, I think they are dangerous on corners with any soft stuff and ill-suited to New England singletrack. After two crashes from loss of traction and a fractured pinky I'm going to switch them out for something with a much more aggressive tread, probably Nevegals.
> I think instead of saving up for another bike I will start to swap out parts to shed a little weight, namely a carbon fork and handlebars, which also will give it some more flex in the front. I would also recommend switching the grips to something cushier and more suited to rigid riding.
> Overall, I am very pleased with the bike and you can't beat the price. After riding geared, FS for a long time I am loving the SS rigid and can't imagine riding anything else.


That is quite a positive review. I'm still sitting here on the fence. I currently have a FS 650b bike and think a 650b rigid SSer would be a great stable-mate. I'm really curious as to how it rides on the trails - zdaw73, it sounds like you've had it out a number of times. How does she ride? How is she holding up? Are the stock brakes adequate (I'll probably swap to BB7's but curious)? Have you had any issues with pedal strikes?


----------



## IamtheYeti (Aug 11, 2012)

I have a G29SS rigid and I love it. Have had it for over a year and has taken numerous punishment. 

The brakes are a little weak and plan on changing them to Avid BB7s soon. I initially put on the chain tensioners but was having issues with them so I took then off and haven't needed them since.


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

I've never ridden a high end rigid SS but I really like the way the Gravity rides. It feels quick and responsive on winding singletrack and it is easy to keep your line. Downhill feels stable even at pretty high speeds. Serious bumps and roots can be tough on the arms and hands, especially when you get a little tired, but with better grips and a fatter tire up front I think that will improve. I love the way it climbs, once my legs got used to the 33/18 gearing I started to feel like I was being pushed from behind. Traction with the small block tires is the worst part of climbing but I'm ditching those. I can just about make it up all the hills I was climbing on my geared bike after a month of single speed. I still think about going to 33/20 but I will probably tough it out on the hills so I can go a little faster everywhere else. The brakes seem fine to me, but this is also the first time I've had disc brakes. I like how easy the mechanical disc brakes are to adjust and I would hesitate to go to hydraulic. I seem to bash pedals as much as my old bike and it doesn't feel like an issue. The wheels are heavy but feel solid. So far the whole bike is holding up well. I'm anxious for my finger to mend so I can get back out there.


----------



## macbot3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

No tensioners in the box, but no big deal. 

I'm really enjoying the bike so far. I've ridden a bunch of gravel hills, access roads and grassy banks and really like the way it handles.

The climbs haven't bothered me much so far, so i think i'll try moving down a tooth or two on the back.

I'd recommend as a great way to try singlespeed without breaking the bank.


----------



## echefanthony (Aug 9, 2013)

sandyeggo said:


> That is quite a positive review. I'm still sitting here on the fence. I currently have a FS 650b bike and think a 650b rigid SSer would be a great stable-mate. I'm really curious as to how it rides on the trails - zdaw73, it sounds like you've had it out a number of times. How does she ride? How is she holding up? Are the stock brakes adequate (I'll probably swap to BB7's but curious)? Have you had any issues with pedal strikes?


I have been riding mine a lot more on trails singletrack And just about everywhere else really. Its been so much better than I thought it was going to be and by changing my tires out to a wider Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 and it handles anything with ease, so I would recommend these as an upgrade from the start, picked both tires up for like $70 shipped. Then you have a trail ready 650b ss steel rigid fork bike for $420 shipped.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been looking at this model but was wondering how it would perform. And also the standover height. Has anyone purchased the 17" and what is the standover measurement.


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

I have the 17" frame. The geometry chart at bikesdirect.com has the standover at 27" and that seems about right to me though I haven't measured it on mine. I am 5'9" with a 30" inseam and the 17" is a good handling size for me with a fairly aggressive riding style.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

echefanthony said:


> I have been riding mine a lot more on trails singletrack And just about everywhere else really. Its been so much better than I thought it was going to be and by changing my tires out to a wider Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25 and it handles anything with ease, so I would recommend these as an upgrade from the start, picked both tires up for like $70 shipped. Then you have a trail ready 650b ss steel rigid fork bike for $420 shipped.


Thanks! I already have a set of 2.3 High Roller IIs from my Solo that I'll put on there, should I pick one up.


----------



## echefanthony (Aug 9, 2013)

Yes definitely, I don't think there is another bike with these specs (650b singlespeed rigid steel fork etc) even close to this price. Its by far one of my favorite bikes I've ever had. The picture on Bikesdirect website doesn't do this bike justice either, its a lot nicer. Here's some pics so you can see the tire clearance, you'll have plenty of room.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

macbot3000 said:


> Picked up an orange G27Five SS last week from Bikes Direct & wanted to post some first impressions. There's a fair bit of info on the 29er version of this bike but not much on the 650.
> I posted a few photos here.


I really like the orange. What size is your orange one?


----------



## mark56500 (Jun 17, 2012)

Where did you find the Schwalbe Racing Ralphs for $70? The lowest I found online was 84 shipped.


----------



## echefanthony (Aug 9, 2013)

banditfl said:


> I really like the orange. What size is your orange one?


I bought my pair from eBay, it takes a little bit to find the best deal.
So take your time if want to get a better deal, for the people who don't care about saving between $10-$25 for a pair of tires. Good luck


----------



## Siglite (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi all - new forum member here - thought I'd throw my 2 cents in.

Ordered a white G27.5 about a month ago. First time buying a bike online, so a little nervous but lots of folks have said positive things about BD. They were great to work with, and it took about 6 days from placing the order to bike showing up on my doorstep. UPS goofed and left my bike in their warehouse, so it should have been 5.

Bike was packaged well - no cosmetic or mechanical issues whatsoever. I'm an engineer so I felt pretty good about putting it together myself. It went together just fine. Wheels were true and no adjustments necessary. The weird chaintugs were already installed and as some others have found, the chain was waaaay too tight. Another set of tugs was included in the box with a little note that said something like "the ones already installed work, but if you want it to look better, then you can use these" I already had and so installed some Origin8 tugs - considered the Redlines but didn't want to have to hack them in half. The Origin8 ones fit very well.

Took it out for a spin around the neighborhood (I live near the Sacramento River here in California) and I liked it right away. Felt very nimble and quick. Gearing could be better for paved/street as I spun out way too easily, but it's good for climbing and offroad.

Rode it everyday to make sure everything was OK before taking on a "real" ride, short trips, maybe 10 miles at a time, for a week or so and broke the right side pedal. Replaced them with Redline low profile pinned platforms, which I can highly recommend. They're great pedals.

The Tektro Novela brakes I plain didn't like. I made sure they were set up and bedded properly but over the week I rode it, they just did not stop as well as I would like. Replaced the Novelas with Shimano M445 hydros and stuck a 180mm rotor on the front - kept the rear at 160. With this setup, the bike has plenty of stopping power. Brakes are easily modulated too.

Took it out on some singletrack near Folsom and it was fantastic. Handles very precisely, very flickable. Just an awesome ride. If you're in the market for a SS, this is another solid choice. Just keep in mind you'll probably want to replace the cheapo pedals that come with it, and maybe upgrade the brakes.


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

have any of you guys weighed the bike? just curious .


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

Who makes the wheels?


----------



## zdaw73 (Sep 12, 2013)

irocss85 said:


> have any of you guys weighed the bike? just curious .


My scale is not the best but I think it was between 26-27# out of the box. The saddle, post, bars and fork are all very heavy. I replaced the saddle and post with ones I already had and got used carbon bars and found an affordable carbon fork on ebay. I think I have probably dropped over 3# off the weight.


----------



## irocss85 (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome thanks for the quick reply. I'm curious about those carbon forks. Don't those have a tendency to break and do awful things to you? Lol what kind of Riding would you say you do? I don't hit jumps but I do a lot of bunny hops and maybe one or two'drop off. stuff like that on my regular ride I weigh 170. think they would be okay for somebody like me to? What Fork did you get?


----------



## Siglite (Oct 17, 2013)

irocss85 said:


> have any of you guys weighed the bike? just curious .


Didnt weigh it stock. In addition to the redline pedals and hydro brakes I have since replaced the rigid fork with an x-fusion velvet and replaced the wtb saddle with a specialized saddle. I weighed me with bike on bathroom scale and then me alone. Difference was 31 lbs. Hope that helps some....


----------



## Siglite (Oct 17, 2013)

jcm said:


> Who makes the wheels?


Don't know. They don't have any brand stickers or labels on them I can find. They're not the lightest but they roll fine and I havent bent or broken one yet.


----------



## jcm (Mar 25, 2014)

No worries, maybe I will shoot Bikesdirect an email just for the hell of it


----------



## aardvark.pdx (Apr 24, 2014)

Good day all,

As a result of all of the good reviews of this bike and its larger sibling, I ordered one today. I already have a geared 650b hardtail and didn't want to keep switching it back and forth from geared to single speed. I ended up ordering one with the suspension fork since it was in stock. No, not the Kawasaki green color, the silver since the grey was out of stock. 

It will probably spend most of its time on the bike paths in town running errands and general riding, but I will take it on some trail rides. 

//mark


----------



## Teri Pitman (Jun 5, 2014)

I am looking at this bike after riding a friends custom 650b singlespeed that I fell in love with. I do not have the funds for a custom bike and need a 13" which no one else seems to make, except Gravity. I originally saw the rigid but saw there is a suspension fork as well. If I bought the rigid I would probably replace the fork anyways. Has anyone experienced the suspension fork on trails? I ride trails in Colorado and can't imagine riding a rigid bike for long periods of time. Thanks for this thread, the price of the bike made me nervous but it looks like nothing but good feedback.


----------



## aardvark.pdx (Apr 24, 2014)

I've enjoyed riding mine the last couple of weeks. I've been riding it mostly on the road and some easy trails. I got the suspension fork version since it was the only model in stock. I almost wish I had bought a 15" frame instead of the 17" inch instead. I'm not sure how well this fork would do on serious trails. It is a SR SunTour XCT fork that uses springs not air. There is a sticker on it saying for use on leisure cross country, do not use for "freeride, downhill, dirt jumping or hard riding". I've heard that there is a SunTour upgrade program, but I haven't called about it (yet).


----------



## Teri Pitman (Jun 5, 2014)

That program is interesting, thanks for that info. I searched the fork and it's definitely heavy so might be something I'd replace eventually anyhow. I wouldn't call how I ride "freeride, downhill, dirt jumping or hard riding" just fun trails with some rocks and roots. Plus I'm only 115lbs so it would be hard for me to trash anything.


----------



## macbot3000 (Mar 24, 2009)

Good to see everyone else likes theirs as much as I do mine.

I changed the rear cog to a 16t which keeps spinning minimal on the flats & works well for climbing the hills around here. Singlespeed definitely makes you a faster climber, even when back on one of my geared bikes.

Over the winter I made it into a drop-bar gravel monster with a set of On-One Midge bars, Tektro brake levers & a spare stem I had around. The drops are pretty shallow & flared, which works really well to give a bunch of hand postions. 

The Smallblocks have worked well on the gravel (& the pavement getting to the gravel) but the rear probably doesn't have too many more miles left.

Have to say I'm hooked on singlespeed at this point!


----------



## Siglite (Oct 17, 2013)

Thought I'd check back in with a somewhat long-term report. Have ridden the bike for about 8 months now and probably a little over 600 miles, mostly single track. In addition to the previous parts, I installed a 14t cog and it has definitely helped the spinning out problem. Some hills are a good workout but I have learned how to keep momentum and I feel stronger now too. I've had to replace the chain as it broke during one ride, I'm sure the new cog contributed to it failing, but chains are cheap. Bike is holding up very well otherwise, no squeaks creaks or rattles. I continue to be impressed by the value this bike gives. So yeah, a little bit of a boring review but in this context I think thats a good thing. Like macbot, I will need to replace the rear tire pretty soon, but again thats because I like the bike and actually ride it!

One final thought on the fork, to help decision-making for the poster above, I bought the rigid version but changed to a velvet fork because I was getting beat up on the trail. Some suspension if you're getting beat up is better than none, at least IMO. I have no experience with suntour forks, but if you're just out there having fun and not doing anything too technical, I can't imagine it being that bad.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

will 2.35's or 2.4's fit on this bike?


----------



## aardvark.pdx (Apr 24, 2014)

According to my calipers, it looks like a 2.4" tire will fit on this bike, but just barely.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

aardvark.pdx said:


> According to my calipers, it looks like a 2.4" tire will fit on this bike, but just barely.


thank you!!

I don't know what to do... though 27five, or Deadeye non monster 26x3.

I'd wait if I knew a 27.5+ ss was coming 27.5 x 3 Perfect tire!!!


----------



## bdm23 (Jul 27, 2014)

Is Gravity painted on, or is it a decal?


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

bdm23 said:


> Is Gravity painted on, or is it a decal?


My Gravity 29er Point2 is Decal under clearcoat. At least that is what it looks like. My BikesDirect Dawes is the same thing decal under clearcoat.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Shopping for a Rigid carbon fork for this 27Five. Not coming up with much. It also seem everything is going to tapered steer tubes. It would be nice to have a suspension fork. but for anything good, starts at $400 (ball park). 

So 27Five rigid $350 + fork ($99 for carbon rigid?) + tires ($70-100), and the wheels are still so so wheels. Might work for split tube tubeless, might not? 

the Gravity Deadeye non-monster SS is $300 + tires ($130). Does work for Split tube tubeless. The extra volume of the Fatter 26x3 tires gives more grip, and works like suspension. at the expensive of extra weight. Yet... that weight has inertia behind it.

hard choice to make, I am leaning towards the Deadeye 26x3 because I suppose if I don't like it it might be easier to pawn off locally on craigslist as a novelty item. and then do the 27Five build. 

Actually with 26x3.5 Vee rubber speedsters, the Deadeye non-monster SS becomes a really cool moto looking street queen. 


Feed back? opinions? thoughts? what am I missing? thanks!


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Cyclinglymie said:


> Shopping for a Rigid carbon fork for this 27Five. Not coming up with much. It also seem everything is going to tapered steer tubes. It would be nice to have a suspension fork. but for anything good, starts at $400 (ball park).
> 
> So 27Five rigid $350 + fork ($99 for carbon rigid?) + tires ($70-100), and the wheels are still so so wheels. Might work for split tube tubeless, might not?
> 
> ...


Read my review in this forum. Consider the crown-to-axle length because I highly advise looking for a 100mm suspension corrected fork.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Dion said:


> Read my review in this forum. Consider the crown-to-axle length because I highly advise looking for a 100mm suspension corrected fork.


thank you, why I hadn't found that before? 

I do appreciate the post and direction!!!! Thank you!!!

Edit:  brutal honesty! nice, I like it!

I have a gear 29er point2 so I kinda knew that the 27five rigid geometry wasn't correct.

I just threw my G29 up against Giants bikes. The fun bike of the day was the XTC. Because it was nimble. Hence the wanting a 27.5 SS.

how ever I don't wish to drop $1,000 on a SS 27.5. and it looks like that is where this will go with a $350 bike + wheelset + fork + tires + bar + grips + saddle.

For that kind of money I can find a used Giant Talon and convert it to SS or Not....

Or I can spend $300 on a Deadeye SS. and just ride it how it is..... As at that point I wont be going for weight weenie build. Hmmmm


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Cyclinglymie said:


> thank you, why I hadn't found that before?
> 
> I do appreciate the post and direction!!!! Thank you!!!


You're welcome! Hope it helps. I'm not completely bagging on the 27fiveSS, I mean, I do ride one... it's just that if you have options, consider them before absolutely making that purchase. Good luck.


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

Well the Giant talon 27.5 3 is $700 (probably less) at LBS. The talon 27.5 2 is around $1,000 probably $900 at LBS. 
By the time I am done with the 27five SS I am looking close to that being invested. So It's a matter of choice. 

This choice pushes me back towards the Deadeye. I already have a 29er that is fun, just not as nimble as I like. And yes the 29ers can be very Nimble... test ride a Cannondale Scalpel at a demo day!! 

so the 29er SS is out, beause I already have a 29er (geared). However the Motobecane Outcast SS with a sliding vertical drop out & Dart fork would be very nice for $500. Less money than one would need to dump into the 27five SS. but if a guy wants an apple (27.5) and buys an Orange (29)... the argument is mute to compare a 29er to 27.5. None the less I am a value shopper  

Hell the Gravity Deadeye is 26", but by going + size we are now into the 27.5 territory for diameter. Although due to the inertia of the tires, I feel it may take out the nimblesness that I like about the 27.5. 

However, due to the weight of the tires, I would no longer really try and make it a light bike. It just opens up a different avenue of fun. Especially considering a 3" surly knard on rear, and surly knard 3.8 on the front. hell even certain 2.3-2.4's could be really fun on a 50mm rim. 

I've made this argument with my self 3x a day for the last 2 weeks probably. The result is always the Deadeye. but then I see half fat, and then I argue to buy Hydraulic for my 29er. Or 50mm carbons for road bike or for the SS road bike even.

My stable. Cannondale synapse, Trek Crossrip winter/light tour, 29er, and my Dawes SST Al. SS. with the Dawes seeing = riding time for the other 3 combined. Most of my rides being 20-30 miles. 

Our mtb parks for the most part being flat. shrugs.... 

At this time the 27fiveSS stock seems like O.S. bmx. 

$400 burning a hole in my pocket...


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Cyclinglymie said:


> Our mtb parks for the most part being flat. shrugs....
> 
> At this time the 27fiveSS stock seems like O.S. bmx.
> 
> $400 burning a hole in my pocket...


I am mostly a freestyle BMX rider and prefer grinding ledges and rails than hammering up trails... so I may be a bit biased. Have you considered something totally out there? Save up a couple hundred more bucks and consider the Transition Klunker.

If your trails are flat, than this thing would be a blast. I swear I'd have bought this, but there is a lot of climbing in Santa Cruz (I hate shuttling) and I already have a Klunker I built.

31" wide bars, 3 piece cranks, and COASTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Dantesays (May 15, 2015)

Awesome video! These guys got E.T. back to his spaceship and made it back in time for the kegger! Seriously though, that bike looks fun!


----------



## Cyclinglymie (Oct 3, 2013)

It does look fun! I'd roll it as a town bike cruiser!!

I've got too many tree roots to roll over........ for 26" IMO which is why a steel rigid won't cut it on the 27Five ss, but the 26x3 might work. 

Technically I should be buying a scalpel or a Cannondale trigger or even a Giant Trance. but I'm a poor SOB. lol 

I should actually take the $400 and drop hydraulics on my 29'er or Tires that I can run tubeless. 

but the role of the bike is... something fun, yet useful for (mostly) 1/2 mile of tree root trail from parents to barn for chores/house sitting. Running the dog year round. Something cheap that I can leave there. Or borrow and take elsewhere on whim. 

maybe if I stall long enough ... I wont get anything.


----------

